# 4MMC (Mephedrone)



## KHaafii (Jun 20, 2022)

Hi,

I plan to put my first experience in the synthetic world with Mephedrone.

Now I am not very familiar with this drug, I was curious about a few things. I would like to know from people with experience with this drug.

*1.* How popular is this product in your country?
*2.* What are the prices of 4MMC in bulk. from 1kg to ... (for the people with real knowledge of this product)

I'm curious about this. I plan to offer everything in pure form when that time comes. So please provide information about this with experience or about prices you know about. So that I can estimate for myself. Especially the popularity of the product, I want to know more about and the price in BULK.

You can also indicate if you bought 4MMC from a dealer and what it cost you. Then I can make my own estimate.
I would like to hear from different people and places their knowledge of 4MMC.


Thanks y all​


----------



## HEISENBERG

Mephedrone is becoming incredibly popular wherever it appears. As for prices, it's worth looking at the local market and the availability of reagents for the synthesis. The average market price for 1 kg of quality product will range from $8,000 and more.


----------



## sleeplessmania

Hi.

*"1. How popular is this product in your country?"*
Mephedrone and other cathinones became extremely "popular" and used in Eastern European, CIS (Russia,Belarus,Ukraine) Region, and the United Kingdom alongside the Netherlands & surrounding countries. This was not always like this, of course first when synthetic cathinones made a hit inside of the worlds of drug users mephedrone was not mainly as used by the "regular" drug user person [in the regions mentioned upper], of course it was more easily accessible and cheaper to buy. But nowadays shitty-batches of synthetic cathinones (4mmc,4cmc,3cmc) or basically any HCl substance that can be crystallized into crystals that are pleasurable to the eyes, and burn more (most people believe in the idiotic misconception that the more it burns the stronger it is..), and is administrable with insufflation. And these people dont even know what kind of substance they are buying, they call almost all cathinones "crystals"..
*_As in with "they" I was talking about the statistically big percentage of people mostly in Eastern European countries._

*"2. What are the prices of 4MMC in bulk. from 1kg to ..."*
Depends on some serious factors, quality, difference in stereo isomer ratios on different batches, region. But to talk about an average anywhere from 7500-10000 euros (as again depending on the previously mentioned factors) is asked for mephedrone on market prices.

*"if you bought 4MMC from a dealer and what it cost you"*
I would be never that stupid to purchase the junk that they would sell as mephedrone here on streets, but I have tested several batches of mephedrone from Polish vendors. But to first answer your question here on the streets a gram of "crystal" [which might contain anything from 4mmc to 3cmc, of course cut to oblivion and really dirty] would go for 30-40 euros a gram.


If you plan on producing Mephedrone on a bigger scale be sure to pay attention that you won't rush any steps during the synthesis, oxidation & impurities are really easy to achieve if you don't follow the rules strictly when synthesizing this substance.

After finishing crystallization, multiple re-crystallizations are highly recommended, as most mephedrone vendors sell shitty smelly caustic mephedrone, which could be avoided to a % if they would not rush the steps and purified & re-crystallized the product with care.

Also pay attention to stereoisomer ratios, as dextro isomer have more predominant dopaminergic affectation, less norepinephrine & serotonergic affinity. While the left isomer is more predominant on serotoninergic & norepinephrine affinity, but less on dopaminergic.


----------



## KHaafii

sleeplessmania said:


> Hi.
> 
> *"1. How popular is this product in your country?"*
> Mephedrone and other cathinones became extremely "popular" and used in Eastern European, CIS (Russia,Belarus,Ukraine) Region, and the United Kingdom alongside the Netherlands & surrounding countries. This was not always like this, of course first when synthetic cathinones made a hit inside of the worlds of drug users mephedrone was not mainly as used by the "regular" drug user person [in the regions mentioned upper], of course it was more easily accessible and cheaper to buy. But nowadays shitty-batches of synthetic cathinones (4mmc,4cmc,3cmc) or basically any HCl substance that can be crystallized into crystals that are pleasurable to the eyes, and burn more (most people believe in the idiotic misconception that the more it burns the stronger it is..), and is administrable with insufflation. And these people dont even know what kind of substance they are buying, they call almost all cathinones "crystals"..
> ...



sleeplessmaniaI respect your time and effort for the message. Thank you for that.


----------



## sleeplessmania

KHaafii said:


> I respect your time and effort for the message. Thank you for that.



KHaafiiNo problems. Let me know if you have any other questions regarding to mephedrone or other synthetic cathinones under this thread.


----------



## Venom2021

made meph is very cheap and easy to made 1kg 4mmc in poland is about 14.000 PLN to 16.000 PLN


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

Venom2021 said:


> made meph is very cheap and easy to made 1kg 4mmc in poland is about 14.000 PLN to 16.000 PLN



Venom2021It is possible to meet 300-500 dollars in the purchase of reagents for 1 kg of mephedrone


----------



## Venom2021

For the production of 1 kg of 4mmc, the price is $ 300


----------

